

Show HN: SproutUp is for you to discover, tryout and geek out emerging products - taoni
http://www.sproutup.co

======
taoni
We built SproutUp with one mission - to help emerging products grow. We
believe the best products grow by letting the most enthusiastic users
experience it in person, providing feedback, and telling others. Hope to see
you guys on SproutUp!

